# Magnificent Seven Remake



## g5000 (Apr 22, 2016)

This feels like it would feel if they remade _The Godfather_ or _Citizen Kane_ or _The Ten Commandments_.

Why, motherfuckers?  Why?!?


----------



## g5000 (Apr 22, 2016)

Salt in the wound: A remake of _House of the Rising Sun_ on the soundtrack.

What...the...fuck?!?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 22, 2016)

The Magnificent Seven WAS a remake in the first place.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 22, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Why, motherfuckers? Why?!?


Because the corporate movie business rarely has an original thought.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 22, 2016)

Hollywood can't seem to find new scripts.

I've seen movies in the last 20+ years that I first saw as silent.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 22, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> The Magnificent Seven WAS a remake in the first place.




And the original was much better.


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 22, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I've seen movies in the last 20+ years that I first saw as silent.



They should have been silent and unseen.


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 22, 2016)

God forbid studios make old movies watchable. They might accidentally throw in good acting and realistic effects.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 22, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> The Magnificent Seven WAS a remake in the first place.



I never understood the concept of rechewing a good meal with inferior ingredients.


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 22, 2016)

It's more like remaking Brokeback Mountain, and throwing a black guy in there.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 22, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen movies in the last 20+ years that I first saw as silent.
> ...



Movie in 1956 named Husbands Beware and remade in 1999 called The Bachelor which was a remake of Buster Keatons 1925 Seven Chances, which was a remake of 3 1904 movies.

Nothing new


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 22, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> The Magnificent Seven WAS a remake in the first place.



Yes of the far superior Akira Kurosawa film "The Seven Samurai", which he made in 1954.

I love Kurosawa films, my absolute favourite is "The Bad Sleep Well", which he made in 1960, brilliant stuff:

The Bad Sleep Well - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 22, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> God forbid studios make old movies watchable. They might accidentally throw in good acting and realistic effects.


That's what they *should* do.  But they rarely re-make a classic movie that's better than the original.  

One does immediately come to mind, though: 'A Perfect Murder' starring Michael Douglas and Gwyneth Paltrow is better than Hitchcock's 'Dial M For Murder'.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 22, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > God forbid studios make old movies watchable. They might accidentally throw in good acting and realistic effects.
> ...



However Michael Douglas and Gwyneth Paltrow are no match for Ray Milland and Grace Kelly, for one thing, Paltrow in a million years could never be as effortlessly elegant as Grace Kelly.


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 22, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > God forbid studios make old movies watchable. They might accidentally throw in good acting and realistic effects.
> ...



Old Boy with Josh Brolin wasn't bad.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 22, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > God forbid studios make old movies watchable. They might accidentally throw in good acting and realistic effects.
> ...



I have nothing against Douglas and Paltrow, and I'm not sure if I saw the movie.

But I find it hard to believe they could have done a better job than Kelly, Cummings and Milland


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> The Magnificent Seven WAS a remake in the first place.



Well, no, it was an adaptation.  Different setting, different characters, kind of the same basic plot.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 22, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> It's more like remaking Brokeback Mountain, and throwing a black guy in there.


or a midget.....


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2016)

I think the problem is, if you look at movies from that era, they pacing is much too slow for modern audiences.  We want out action fast paced and our characters simple.  

Lots of reasons for this. One is that movies are an international effort now. They need something that will easily translate to foreign audiences.


----------



## Disir (Apr 22, 2016)

Yul Brynner was the shizzle. And that is all.  Dad is bad there is no other.  This is one of my favorite all time movies.   There is a small .........tiny.........part of me that wants to see this so they better not screw it up.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 22, 2016)

Disir said:


> Yul Brynner was the shizzle. And that is all.  Dad is bad there is no other.  This is one of my favorite all time movies.   There is a small .........tiny.........part of me that wants to see this so they better not screw it up.



The only member of the Original Magnificent 7 still living is Robert Vaughn .

The bandit, Calvera, (Eli Wallach), lived longer than all but him.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 22, 2016)

I saw bits and pieces or both Seven Samurai and Magnificent seven, and the conceit behind these films just didn't  work for me. Good acting in both, good cinematography. Hired  professional killers , freelancers fighting corruption seems more violent male fantasy than reality. Why remake them? If Hollywood  thinks they can milk a premise till it's dry, they will.


----------



## Disir (Apr 22, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Yul Brynner was the shizzle. And that is all.  Dad is bad there is no other.  This is one of my favorite all time movies.   There is a small .........tiny.........part of me that wants to see this so they better not screw it up.
> ...



Best dialogue:
[Calvera has just captured the Seven]

Calvera: What I don't understand is why a man like you took the job in the first place, hmm? Why, huh?

Chris: I wonder myself.

Calvera: No, come on, come on, tell me why.

Vin: It's like a fellow I once knew in El Paso. One day, he just took all his clothes off and jumped in a mess of cactus. I asked him that same question, "Why?"

Calvera: And?

Vin: He said, "It seemed to be a good idea at the time."

Greatest dialogue!

As a kid when I wanted to sit in the middle of a car I would say....I'll ride shotgun. Just like the other kids around me. But, it took this movie to realize that technically that is impossible.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 22, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Salt in the wound: A remake of _House of the Rising Sun_ on the soundtrack.
> 
> What...the...fuck?!?




You want some more salt?

There is a remake of _The Seven Samurai _in development...


----------



## Disir (Apr 22, 2016)

You guys are just filled with awesome news today.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 22, 2016)

hjmick said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Salt in the wound: A remake of _House of the Rising Sun_ on the soundtrack.
> ...


This just gets better and better...Well, why NOT?


----------



## Disir (Apr 22, 2016)

Because there are things you don't do in life and one of them is jack with a Kurasawa flic.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 23, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


A Perfect Murder is a better movie.


----------



## Syriusly (Apr 23, 2016)

g5000 said:


> This feels like it would feel if they remade _The Godfather_ or _Citizen Kane_ or _The Ten Commandments_.
> 
> Why, motherfuckers?  Why?!?



Hilarious outrage.

Since Magnificent 7 was a remake of Kurosawa's 7 Samurai. 

I like the Magnificent Seven- but Seven Samurai is far, far better.


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 23, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


Viggo Mortensen is the third one.


A paragraph from the NYTimes review in 1998:

To describe any more of the plot, which departs significantly from its source, would be to give too much away. But the story has enough nasty twists and tantalizing clues for its ingenious mechanics to remain engaging. *Where the 1954 version starring Ray Milland, Grace Kelly and Robert Cummings had the clunky feeling of a filmed play, this update, directed by Andrew Davis from a screenplay by Patrick Smith Kelly, is much more fluent and sensuous.* Its vision of late-90's Manhattan as a luxurious shark tank filled with chic cold fish is quite similar to the picture of the city drawn by ''The Devil's Advocate.''​


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 23, 2016)

I know, I looked it up.

I still go with Milland and Kelley


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 23, 2016)

g5000 said:


> Salt in the wound: A remake of _House of the Rising Sun_ on the soundtrack.
> 
> What...the...fuck?!?



Done well. Enjoy


----------

